# Limnophila aromatica growth problems



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I used to grow very healthy Limnophilia aromatica as in the first picture. The only thing I have changed is my lighting. I went from (3) T8s to (2) T8s + a T5HO Aquaflora (see second picture). 
They appear redder but not as big and bushy as originally. But now lately they just dont grow as well and I am getting multiple offshoot stems especially at the heads (see third picture).

Just this weekend I put in new reflectors and went with a T5HO Midday + Aquaflora and a T8. I continue to use my T12 GroLux + GroLux WS dawn/dusk lighting.

I have kept my eye on fert levels including CO2 so those have remained approx the same.

Any ideas?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Might be adjusting to the new lighting.

I have had several species do strange things when a small variable changes but things generally get back to normal after a while.

Wait a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't think you need to adjust your fertilization but for what it's worth here's my experience with this plant;

Back in about 2002 I grew enormous size L. aromaticas. The stem was about 1/4" thick. The rosette (the diameter of the leaves when you look from above) was about 6". I had stems that were 21" tall with perfect leaves top to bottom.

What I did was to unknowingly overfertilize with P. Grossly. Eventually it had reached 40 ppm! Not very many plants grew (I had about 60 species in that same tank) but the L. aromatica did grow when the P was probably about 10 ppm. Above that level all plants just stunted - sat there not deteriorating or growing.

That's all.

--Nikolay


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

IME, Limnophilia aromatica grows healthy and green, but to get the red/purple on the underside of the leaves, it needs extra iron.

I would give your lights another week or two, and then try adding a bit extra iron.
Also, the last picture you posted appears that the plant in question is a bit more shaded than in the previous two photos.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

First of all, thanks for all of your respnses.
Second of all, sorry about the typo in the thread header.....can't seem to change it.

The 1st pic I was using (3) T8s: very good ones: Philips Aquarelle, Philips ADV850 and an AGA 8000K. The first two are perhaps the most efficient T8 made. Very strong emissions - microeinsteins. The fixture was no more than a shiny box. It was the AGA Triple T8 fixture.

The 2nd pic was awhile after switching to a T5HO with a homemade fixture with a highbay reflector sqeeezed in. I ran a Aquaflora and 2 Aquarelles. I had cut back on the photo duration on the T5 because of the HO of the bulb. I had noticed that the plant, overall, was redder but not as bushy. I increased the T5 time and had a bit more growth.

I dose iron (Seachem and Flourish Comphensive). I shouldnt have really high PO4 as I do not add much. However, I will test. I do my own form of PPS and it has worked well for me. I did increase my CO2 due to the higher light.

Time to test my water parameters more often as I used to. Another bit of noteworthy info is my growth problems also coincide with a batch of smelly KNO3. That will be replaced next week.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Another bit of noteworthy info is my growth problems also coincide with a batch of smelly KNO3. That will be replaced next week.


Is the L. aromatica the only plant suffering? Because whatever is causing the smell could well be causing other issues in your tank, not just with the L. aromatica. As I'm sure you know, KNO3 doesn't 'smell'.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, I know that KNO3 should not smell. GLA would do nothing about it and said it was OK to use that all KNO3 smells. It tests positive for ammonia.
Yes, a few other plants are not doing as well as in the past but not to the extent that the L. aromatica is.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I just got some from GLA and it doesn't smell at all.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

vancat said:


> I just got some from GLA and it doesn't smell at all.


Good for you.
Wanna swap.
So much for their splendid customer service. NOT


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Just a question. My limno seems to be doing something similar. Can you, after a few hours of dark or right before the lights come on turn on the lights and confirm this for me? Are they normal color? My limno is normal green/orange when it's dark and fade to that exact same color under exposure to light...I was also able to grow stems with 4" diameter and blood red color until this started happening...no idea why.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Are you asking if the color (red) fades when the lights are off?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

No. Mine turn from a healthy bright and vibrant green to a wan yellow-pale when the lights go on. Then if I turn the lights off for abotu a half hour they go back to green.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

mine dont do that


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

My L. aromatica sort of did the same thing. I remember when I first grew the plant it was a nice deep purple, but then it kind of faded after a while. I altered my dosing by increasing phos and barely dosing any nirates. This worked for me. It took about 2wks to notice it. I'm still not sure why it faded. Maybe in the wild, it's more green and it evolves back to this color once it becomes established in a tank??? It seems like if you stress the plant, it will turn more red.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm also wondering why the crowns (tops) divide/branch instead of staying single. I get multiple crowns at the top; 2 or 3.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, just 2 weeks after switching to using ferts from Bob's my tank's plant health has improved tremendously. The limno is growing again and the P. erectus that looked very sick with short stubby needle like leaves now has very delicate leaves and is quite healthy.

Seems that stinky KNO3 was some bad stuff. Gee, thanks _L_ ........NOT!


----------

